# Smoked Red Bell Peppers



## smokin vegas




----------



## chefrob

very nice, i can think of a couple of good uses for these!


----------



## smokin vegas

I made an omelet with smoked peppers, chopped green onions, and shredded smoke monterey cheese.  YUMMMMMM!!!!!!!!


----------



## chefrob

that'll work.........a cream chz spread, basmati rice, an italian cold cut sammie are just a few more ideas.


----------



## bluebombersfan

Those look great!  Any info?  What temp, what wood, how long??


----------



## smokin vegas

I smoked them at 230 degrees Fahrenheit not sure what that translate to Celsius.  IT took about 2 hours and I used hickory.  Of course you need to adjust for altitude if you live in a mountainous area.  I put them on a tray because if the peppers pop open they release alot of liquid.  Do not cut the peppers open before smoking.  It is amazing how much liquid they hold inside the peppers and it is perfect to mix and little olive oil with and pour over peppers for storing in the frig.   I found I really like the flavor of hickory over any other wood.  I need to try mesquite wood.  My Dad always used mesquite wood.  He always went out and chopped and cured his own wood.  I am not that ambitious.  I go to the desert forest of Home Depot, Smiths, or Smart and Final to get my wood.  LOL!!!!   Made an omelet with the smoked peppers, green onions, and some smoked Monterrey jack cheese.   Great on salads,  sandwiches everything.   Yum!!   I want to smoke some pablano peppers along with the bell peppers next time.


----------



## bluebombersfan

Smokin Vegas said:


> I smoked them at 230 degrees Fahrenheit not sure what that translate to Celsius.  IT took about 2 hours and I used hickory.  Of course you need to adjust for altitude if you live in a mountainous area.  I put them on a tray because if the peppers pop open they release alot of liquid.  Do not cut the peppers open before smoking.  It is amazing how much liquid they hold inside the peppers and it is perfect to mix and little olive oil with and pour over peppers for storing in the frig.   I found I really like the flavor of hickory over any other wood.  I need to try mesquite wood.  My Dad always used mesquite wood.  He always went out and chopped and cured his own wood.  I am not that ambitious.  I go to the desert forest of Home Depot, Smiths, or Smart and Final to get my wood.  LOL!!!!   Made an omelet with the smoked peppers, green onions, and some smoked Monterrey jack cheese.   Great on salads,  sandwiches everything.   Yum!!   I want to smoke some pablano peppers along with the bell peppers next time.


Sounds awesome!  I would not have thought to keep them whole!!  That would be a great to add to my homemade salsa!!


----------



## smokin vegas

Next time I smoke I am going to do some anaheim and pablano peppers too.  I want to try some eggplant.  I did zuchini and it turned out great!!!!!


----------



## 91nite4x4

Have Taters, red peppers and zuchinni on right now but doin stuffed reds filled with Andoulie sausage.

I'll post picks havent been here in a long time :(


----------



## 91nite4x4

Its real bummer I never get the time anymore to post stuff, pics etc.. Half the time Im smokin I rarely remember to even take picture, oh well busy busy..


----------



## smokin vegas

I just keep my cell phone handy and snap a shot as I am loading and unloading smoker and into storage containers.  But I know what you mean it all takes time to take the pictures , down load them then up load  and make comments.  Potatoes sound great!!!  I smoked a roast, eggplant and peppers today.  Turned out great.  Tried making mustard from grinding the seeds, added a little Jack Daniels to it not sure if I like it.  Didn't realize there is so much vinegar in prepared mustard.  It will proably be better after it ages.


----------



## billyj571

great job need to try this


----------

